# Hows this for irony?



## treeman82 (Feb 11, 2008)

Last week I went to look at a cottonweed removal down at the American Legion. Good sized cottonweed over a parking lot and some lines. I was referred by some friends who have strong ties with the community that this place is in. Get down there, and price it at $1,100... one of my friends told me that they got other prices of $750 and $700 from a couple of Equadorians. I won't be getting the job.


----------



## clearance (Feb 11, 2008)

Is the American Legion what I think it is, like the Canadian Legion, a place for war veterans? Where the vets can go and relax with thier buddies, have a few drinks and BS about times gone by? Where ceremonies are held to honor the war dead?


----------



## treeman82 (Feb 14, 2008)

I think so. My father is a vet.


----------



## Adkpk (Feb 14, 2008)

So your father is what origin? Does he know any Equadorian vets? I do. Your point is? You wish you bid lower so you'd be working?


----------



## treeman82 (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't want it at the price they gave. I want it at my price. What I find slightly agrivating is that this is the AMERICAN Legion, and they're giving the job to a bunch of ILLEGAL Equadorians.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Feb 14, 2008)

treeman82 said:


> ...... Get down there, and price it at $1,100... one of my friends told me that they got other prices of $750 and $700 from a couple of Equadorians. I won't be getting the job.




$400 is alot of beer money..... Obviously they have their priorities straight!


----------



## Adkpk (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, you didn't say illegals. I don't see anyone illegals owning businesses in my parts. I guess I wouldn't know if they were. Certainly enough working for legit businesses, keeping the price down because they're willing to work to for less than someone who needs some future in the pay. 
I have never in my knowledge been underbid by an illegal. My problem is companies that hire illegals run multiple crews and bid nothing to get a job. Use the money to make them look legit and on the up and up. While me the guy doing the work because it's what I like to do with my time has to work for less to stay competitive. I don't blame illegals for this behavior, I blame the greedy bastards just make money at a profession that some people are tapped in because of the love for nature. But then again I don't know if people would pay more if the circumstances were different after all it is just labor. (Might need to mention that I am a landscaper, slight difference.[you guys do stick your necks out a little further than us, imo])

Btw, does anyone know if you can own or run a business in this country and not be a citizen?


----------



## Husky137 (Feb 14, 2008)

treeman82 said:


> I don't want it at the price they gave. I want it at my price. What I find slightly agrivating is that this is the AMERICAN Legion, and they're giving the job to a bunch of ILLEGAL Equadorians.



Typical attitude displayed by the majority of the American population. They protest the presence of all these illegals until its time to open their wallets.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 14, 2008)

Adrpk said:


> Oh, you didn't say illegals. I don't see anyone illegals owning businesses in my parts. I guess I wouldn't know if they were. Certainly enough working for legit businesses, keeping the price down because they're willing to work to for less than someone who needs some future in the pay.
> I have never in my knowledge been underbid by an illegal. My problem is companies that hire illegals run multiple crews and bid nothing to get a job. Use the money to make them look legit and on the up and up. While me the guy doing the work because it's what I like to do with my time has to work for less to stay competitive. I don't blame illegals for this behavior, I blame the greedy bastards just make money at a profession that some people are tapped in because of the love for nature. But then again I don't know if people would pay more if the circumstances were different after all it is just labor. (Might need to mention that I am a landscaper, slight difference.[you guys do stick your necks out a little further than us, imo])
> 
> Btw, does anyone know if you can own or run a business in this country and not be a citizen?



Well, your not supposed to run a business if you are an illegal.


----------



## Adkpk (Feb 14, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> Well, your not supposed to run a business if you are an illegal.



Ok but that wasn't my question. Illegal is illegal. But can someone own a business in this country whether they are here working or making money from one here from another country? I know aliens are here illegally but is the money they make illegal? Or can someone profit from dollars never stepping foot in this country and never being a citizen?


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 14, 2008)

Adrpk said:


> Ok but that wasn't my question. Illegal is illegal. But can someone own a business in this country whether they are here working or making money from one here from another country? I know aliens are here illegally but is the money they make illegal? Or can someone profit from dollars never stepping foot in this country and never being a citizen?



I read about it, and yes, you can certainly run or own a business in the U.S. and not be a citizen of the U.S. and do it legally. BTW Hugo Chavez owns Citgo.


----------



## clearance (Feb 14, 2008)

treeman82 said:


> I think so. My father is a vet.



I thought so, you think so? But you don't know for sure?, listen up, you should be helping them out and doing the job for free or at least giving them a great deal. They got Equadorians for cheap, that sucks, Americans should be doing it for nothing, or for enough to cover the fuel. 

Are you that ignorant of history? The history of the veterans, who fought for us, conquered monsters in WW2, and went through hell in the other wars?
I am a Canadian Legion member, I give money to them, and would do treework for them for nothing. I have no sympathy for you, at least the Legion is getting a deal, sad thier fellow Americans can't help them out.


----------



## Adkpk (Feb 15, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> I read about it, and yes, you can certainly run or own a business in the U.S. and not be a citizen of the U.S. and do it legally. BTW Hugo Chavez owns Citgo.



Aye, yei, yei. This is something, uh. Crush the little people while the big boys take us up the wazole. How pathetic. 



clearance said:


> I thought so, you think so? But you don't know for sure?, listen up, you should be helping them out and doing the job for free or at least giving them a great deal. They got Equadorians for cheap, that sucks, Americans should be doing it for nothing, or for enough to cover the fuel.
> 
> Are you that ignorant of history? The history of the veterans, who fought for us, conquered monsters in WW2, and went through hell in the other wars?
> I am a Canadian Legion member, I give money to them, and would do treework for them for nothing. I have no sympathy for you, at least the Legion is getting a deal, sad thier fellow Americans can't help them out.



This was about my next post I mulled over as I lied in bed last night. I thought of the little poppies hanging on the visor of my car. This country does squat for its men of honor. They rather see them all die so they could forget about the horror they created by sending them to war. Pathetic cowards. I spit on the graves. Thumbs up clear. Looks like you missed an opportunity there treeman82.


----------



## NORTREE (Feb 16, 2008)

Treeman82 I agree with you that they should not be hiring illegals. If they are in fact illigit go there when they do the work,photograph everything(they probably won't be in accordance with the Z133.1 standards),call every news source you can think of,photograph liscence plate numbers, call OSHA,ANSI, New York Dept of Labor, NYS Insurance Fund(workers Comp),and after you make those calls call your local congrassman and senator and tell them so. Mind you I am saying this is IF they are illegal unligitamate people doing the work(which it sounds like)!
If you can afford to do the work for free or for enough to cover your fuel and payroll then do so and call every news source you can think of and use it as an cheap source of advertising and both you and the vetrans win!


----------

